# Extending my Wi Fi  signal.



## Camper6 (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm experimenting with extending my wi fi signal so that I can stand at the apartment door and access the internet while waiting for the bus.  I can get the time of the next bus from an app.

So what I am using is a router I kept when the cable company switched.

I'm trying to use the old router as a repeater.

Has anyone tried this before?


----------



## Deucemoi (Mar 6, 2018)

yes and you need all the numbers from both routers to manually enter into the other...lots of info about how to on the web


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 6, 2018)

So basically I set up the repeater with the same numbers as the main connect and it becomes a repeater?


----------

